
Patrón Made Tequila Top-Shelf. Will Bacardi Dilute It? - Moto7451
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-31/patr-n-made-tequila-top-shelf-will-bacardi-dilute-it
======
partycoder
Agave (used in tequila production) is becoming scarce and their cost is going
up. Tequila is expected to become more expensive as a result.

~~~
qbrass
Tequila is made specifically from blue agave so they can't use other types of
agave to produce it and still call it tequila.

